# Talking to a girl at work. Tips?



## Sourdog

Theres a girl at my work thats really cute, and i really want to talk to her. Unfortunately she doesn't work in the same department as me, so the only way i'll be able to talk to her will be in the break room. I've never approached a woman before. Does anyone have any tips they could give me, like on what to say or how to start the conversation?


----------



## Jamipat

Ask her questions regarding her work like,

Been busy today?
What time you finishing today?
How many hours do you work every week?
How do you feel about your job?


----------



## Sourdog

Ya those are good thanks. I work tonight so maybe i'll see her.


----------



## Jamipat

How long is your break?


----------



## Sourdog

Only around 15 minutes so its perfect time for some small talk.


----------



## greeneyedman

The best advice I could give you would be to think about it as little as possible. The more you think of what you are going to say, the worse it will likely be. As difficult as it is, you just have to be yourself. I'd try to do it in a situation where you just so happen to be around her, and not where you are just walking right up out of the blue. I have a weird thing myself where I am totally comfortable and can easily talk to women, making them laugh and what not- unless I'm attracted to them. Then I become a stammering moron.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin

Just ask her 'how's it going?' or 'we havn't met yet, my name's Bob' try and be happy, relaxed and nice. Don't invest too much of your emotions into it. Make her laugh a few times and then say 'see you later!' and leave on a good note. Good eye contact.

Then the next time, try and have fun with her and while she's all giddy/high with your company ask for her phone number.

Good luck C:


If she likes you, she likes you. If she doesn't, she doesn't. Don't let one rejection put you off asking girls out entirely. It's an old saying but 'there's plenty more fish in the sea!' and keeping this in mind is good to do when you're chatting up the birds.:b


----------



## Sourdog

Lol i passed her when i was leaving today she smiled so i said hi and she said hi back in an enthusiastic way. I'm not really sure what that means, but it put me in a good mood....ya i'm sad


----------

